# SV--  51st Wedding Anniversary Dinner  (Poor Man’s Prime Rib)



## Bearcarver (Dec 20, 2019)

*51st Wedding Anniversary Dinner  (Poor Man’s Prime Rib)*


*A Change of Pace!*

We usually have Prime Rib for our Anniversary, but I thought I’d give my Sous Vide Supreme a shot at this one, and I was tired of the Chucky in My Freezer staring at me since back in March.
So I wanted to give it at least 30 hours in my SV, and I had already started thawing it out, so instead of having to wait for it to thaw, and then 30 hours more, I decided to put it in while it was still frozen.
So I put it in @ 136° for 32 hours. 
Then I pulled it out, patted it Dry, Dropped it in a Greased Pan to Sear, and I hit the edges & low spots with my Propane Torch to make it Pretty!!
Then I sliced enough up for our Dinner, and Mrs Bear got some Mashed Taters, Gravy, and some Carrots ready, and I grabbed a few slices of Pickled Beets Too, for my plate.
Then the next Morning I had some leftover pieces of Beef with my Eggs, And for the next few days I had leftover Beef for my Dinners, but I’ll show that in my next Thread, in a few days.

BTW:  Our Anniversary is actually Dec. 27th, but due to so many "Get Togethers" between Dec 24th and Jan 3rd, we always move it earlier or later.

Thanks for Dropping By!!

Bear


One Frozen Chuck Roast from 3-22-19:







In the Rack, ready for SV @ 136°:






Fresh out of SV, after 32 hours @ 136°:






Searing in Pan, with torch getting Low Spots:






Same thing---Other Side:






Enough Sliced for Dinner for 2:






Bear's Dinner---Sliced Chucky & Mashed Taters with Gravy, Glazed Carrots, and Pickled Beet Slices:






Sliced the rest of the Chucky for future Sammies:






A Few Days Worth of Sammy Filler:






Next Morning's Breakfast:


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Dec 20, 2019)

Great job Bear!

And Happy Early Anniversary!!

LIKE!

John


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 20, 2019)

Beautiful Bear, perfection on a plate! I've taken to dropping ribeye steaks into the sous vide pot right out of the freezer every time, 4-5 hours. Like, RAY


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 20, 2019)

Happy anniversary to you & Linda!
I'm sure after 51 years of marriage, anything you make will be greatly appreciated!
And it sure looks good!!
Al


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Dec 20, 2019)

Looks great, well amazing actually.  How was the taste and texture?


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 20, 2019)

Looks great John! Nice looking chucky and dinner! My wife and I had our anniversary on 12/18 but you have quite a few years on us!


----------



## gary s (Dec 20, 2019)

Looks Great as usual  Don't know how Linda has put up with you for that many years !!
Happy Anniversary my friend, We are not far behind you.

Gary


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 20, 2019)

Looks like an excellent anniversary meal. Congrats on the 27th. 
 We just did the 26th on 12/10/19


----------



## gary s (Dec 20, 2019)

Just a thought !!  you could use my Weed Burner to do your Browning


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 20, 2019)

Good stuff . Congrats on the 51 st .


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 20, 2019)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Great job Bear!
> 
> And Happy Early Anniversary!!
> 
> ...




Thank You John!!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




sawhorseray said:


> Beautiful Bear, perfection on a plate! I've taken to dropping ribeye steaks into the sous vide pot right out of the freezer every time, 4-5 hours. Like, RAY



Thank You Ray!

Bear


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 20, 2019)

Happy Anniversary Bear!


Dave


----------



## tropics (Dec 20, 2019)

Happy Anniversary John I will be celebrating my 31st on the 24th
Richie


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 20, 2019)

looks great bear. looks like you'll have a couple meals out of that. Happy 51st! to you and the Mrs.


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 20, 2019)

Happy Anniversary, Bear! Awesome looking Chucky!


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 20, 2019)

Happy Anniversary. I knew your post was going to be good when I read the title. Nice work and Merry Christmas from  South CentralTexas.


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 20, 2019)

Bear that looks great!! My wife baught me a sous vide a month ago........its wrapped and under the tree lol. Ive been having dreams about the food I'll be cooking with it. I may have to try and do a Chuck roast first . ...51 years! How awesome is that! Happy anniversary to you and your wife!


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 20, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> *51st Wedding Anniversary Dinner  (Poor Man’s Prime Rib)*
> 
> 
> *A Change of Pace!*
> ...


Looks tasty! Also big like for the beets and carrots! Love them.


----------



## xray (Dec 20, 2019)

Looks great as usual sir!

Happy early anniversary Bear!

Like!


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 20, 2019)

Happy Anniversary John. We're on our 34th. When I read you title I said to myself: No he wouldn't do Spam for his anniversary -- would he. Happy to see you did a good looking chuckie. I bet mamma bear was happy with that feast. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 21, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Happy anniversary to you & Linda!
> I'm sure after 51 years of marriage, anything you make will be greatly appreciated!
> And it sure looks good!!
> Al



Thank You Al !!!
It's Great to have Beef that tasty for only $2.99 a pound.

Bear



oldsmokerdude said:


> Looks great, well amazing actually.  How was the taste and texture?



Thank You Dude!!
Taste---Awesome  /  Texture---Great. /  Tenderness---Almost Fork Tender.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 21, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Looks great John! Nice looking chucky and dinner! My wife and I had our anniversary on 12/18 but you have quite a few years on us!



Thank You Sir!!
And Happy Anniversary to you & Your Wife too!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




gary s said:


> Looks Great as usual  Don't know how Linda has put up with you for that many years !!
> Happy Anniversary my friend, We are not far behind you.
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
I broke her in real good, by going to Vietnam just a couple weeks after we got Married.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 21, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Looks like an excellent anniversary meal. Congrats on the 27th.
> We just did the 26th on 12/10/19




Thank You Rider!!
And Congrats to you two too!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 21, 2019)

gary s said:


> Just a thought !!  you could use my Weed Burner to do your Browning
> 
> View attachment 424556



Yup--That would work, but I'd have to take it outside to sear it.

Bear




chopsaw said:


> Good stuff . Congrats on the 51 st .



Thank You Rich!!

Bear


----------



## S-met (Dec 21, 2019)

Great job! I love chuck. I hate calling it poor man's brisket or Prime rib (though I do). It stands plenty fine on its own. Great beefy flavor. Very forgiving, very flexible for use.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 21, 2019)

Bear, Congratz on 51 years and the SV looks excellent !


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 22, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Happy Anniversary Bear!
> 
> Dave



Thank You Dave!!

Bear




tropics said:


> Happy Anniversary John I will be celebrating my 31st on the 24th
> Richie



Thank You My Brother Richie!!
And Congrats to you Newlyweds!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 22, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> looks great bear. looks like you'll have a couple meals out of that. Happy 51st! to you and the Mrs.



Thank You Jim!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




pushok2018 said:


> Happy Anniversary, Bear! Awesome looking Chucky!



Thank You Pushok!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 22, 2019)

hoity toit said:


> Happy Anniversary. I knew your post was going to be good when I read the title. Nice work and Merry Christmas from  South CentralTexas.



Thank You HT !!

Bear




Sowsage said:


> Bear that looks great!! My wife baught me a sous vide a month ago........its wrapped and under the tree lol. Ive been having dreams about the food I'll be cooking with it. I may have to try and do a Chuck roast first . ...51 years! How awesome is that! Happy anniversary to you and your wife!



Thank You Sow!!
Yup---Chuckies are my second favorite made with SV---Right after #1 Eye Round.

Bear


----------

